# 1970 Lock Pull Part Number?



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi all, 
I am looking for the correct lock pull for a 1970 GTO. A purchased a reproduction from a well-known source and the profile is different. I'd appreciate it if anyone has the original GM part number for the knob or a recommendation for a better reproduction piece. Attached is an image showing the original on left and reproduction on the right. I'd prefer a worn original to something that just isn't the right shape. 
Thanks in advance for any insight!


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

Thought I’d update this thread with the results of my research in case it helps anyone else out. I found a decent looking replacement from Frank’s Pontiac Parts. Purchased it off their eBay listing. They list Inline Tube’s part number as an alternate part number and photos look similar, so it may be Inline’s piece. I’m just speculating but expect that would be a good alternative. The head shape of the parts received is very close to original, the fluting a little broader, but overall much closer than the other part I had bought. 
If anyone has an original part number for the pulls I’d still be interested in that. 
These reproduction pulls will work well for me in the interim. 
Image shows (left to right) original part, first order (not going to bad mouth supplier but it’s one you know), and latest order which was from Frank’s.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Info from scanned Chassis and Body parts Catalog models thru 1963-1975 (rev 11-79) pg 10-51

Description 10.559 Knob, Door inside Lock Rod 

Year 61-75 is P/N 9813799 AR .79 Knob (chrome)


Hope this helps you locate what you need. If you score - please PM me.


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks, Integrity. From what I've read the '68-'70 is a different design than other years. For example, '71+ GTO's knobs did not have the fluting which appears to be the style of P/N 9813799. This makes sense given the later publication date and gives me a starting point. I'll be sure to let you know if I track anything down and appreciate the input!


----------

